# Which game are you playing through for the first time?



## LightyKD (May 22, 2012)

Hey everyone,

This week I find myself "seriously" playing two games for the first time. The reason I stated that sentence that way is because In the case of both I have played part of the first level but, only enough to "demo the game. This time I'm attempting a true play through. The two games are Manhunt 2 (Wii, unedited version) and Halo (PC version). I tend to be the type of person that plays the popular, non Nintendo related stuff years after the hype dies off. This is very evident with Halo. I have to say that I'm enjoying both games. Hell, Halo actually looks nice on my crappy ass laptop and plays very well with a wired 360 controller. I would love to find a Wii Remote/Nunchuck setup but that's something to be worked on at a later time 

Manhunt 2 is creepy as hell but I think that's awesome. It has been a while since I have felt true fear while playing a game. You truly do feel powerless against enemies that seem to have a great advantage. Now that I'm finished sharing my two current gaming ventures, are any of you forum goers playing a game for the first time? Why are you playing that game? Are you simply out of new stuff to play or, is it a game you always wanted to try but never had the chance till now?


----------



## emigre (May 22, 2012)

Shouldn't you be using a mouse to play Halo?


----------



## Cyan (May 22, 2012)

My problem is that I have too many games I'm interested with.
So, like you, I play 30min to see how the game is, and try to complete my old ones instead of playing the new one.
And all games are like that.

Sometime I decide to "really play it now !", and it last one or two weeks until I miss time to complete it again.
I'm trying to complete Star Ocean 4, but there's were Last story (complete), Pandora Tower (not completed), and now Kid Icarus in my way!
I'm playing only Kid icarus, but I'm so slow.
I bought it on released day, and I'm only at chapter 19.


Good luck on your "real play" this time


----------



## Taleweaver (May 22, 2012)

I'm on my first playthrough of diablo 3.


As for games that I only started playing way after the hype was gone, I can only think of excitetruck and excitebots right now. Oh, wait...999 on DS as well.


Perhaps one day I'll return to xenoblades. And if devolution actually CAN solve the streaming audio bug, I'll probably play through eternal darkness (yeah, I've picked up the original about a month back. I never got around to actually play it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2012)

Well, due to studying my gaming time has been cut short but I am playing through The Dark Spire right now and I'm preparing to play Operation Raccoon City (guilty pleasure), Legend of Grimrock (old school is good school) and Diablo 3 (because Diablo).


----------



## LightyKD (May 22, 2012)

Unlike most gamers these days I don't blow through my games. I think it's a total waste of money (or bandwidth if you're a pirate). I like to play my games for a few weeks or months and then go cold turkey for a while and then continue at a way later date. It helps to keep that "fresh" feeling with my games.


----------



## Depravo (May 22, 2012)

I'm currently well into Assassin's Creed: Revelations. I also have Uncharted 2 and 3 here so they'll be next.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2012)

I technically haven't finished a full playthrough of Skyrim and I'm farther in it on my current character than before. So there's that.

Otherwise there's not much else I'm playing.


----------



## Deltaechoe (May 22, 2012)

Diablo 3...but i'm not on my first playthrough anymore.  I'm too addicted to this game...


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2012)

Currently im casualy playing Silent Hill Origins on my PSP. Love the sound score with headphones in a dark room.. But the game, not that much. It is creepy and very well done but way too many enemies, easily avoided in the closed door location turning off the flashlight and almost impossible to avoid in the outside town.. Mixed bag to me, a little disapointment for now, just reached the theater.

Also Dragon Quest Swords on Wii, i got pleasingly surprised with this one, though i didn't have any high expectations to begin with. Would have been cool to manage equiplment of the teammates and have a better control over them, only con so far.. Im on chapter 5 in this one iirc, the tower of mirrors.


Have fun with Halo and Manhunt 2.. Got it on my PSP with the uncensored patch and it's sure a M rated game. Serial killer madness, very sick game lol.. Fun at short paces nonetheless. Went as far as the sort of


Spoiler



basement with crazy torture rooms, Hostel movie style


 and left it at that last time i played, long ago when i was still pirating games on my old ps2. Have yet to play it on PSP but great technics from first contact. Cool game!


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2012)

I'm going through Mass Effect 3 again, but I haven't been able to play for quite a few weeks thanks to school (final exams, AP tests, regular tests, the works). Hopefully this Memorial Day weekend will give me some time to settle in with the game again.


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Steins; Gate, right now.  I'm 100+ hours in and have gotten most of the endings, I still have to get to more and the true ending, which I expect to take another 5 hours, at the very least.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2012)

*Assassins Creed (first one)*: I'm not too far in it. It's certainly not exceptional from what I've played so far but it isn't bad.

*Hotel Dusk:* Hence my avatar change. Loving the game so far. Story is quite interesting, soundtrack is okay and the puzzles are a nice touch.


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2012)

im playing fire emblem

seems like thie whole game is a tutorial???


----------



## chains_of_androm (May 23, 2012)

Diablo 3. Thankfully I am not in school anymore or this would ruin my grades..


----------



## jargus (May 23, 2012)

Rayman Origins (360) - Its the last game on my main backlog
Kid Icarus Uprising - been tryinig 100% for awhilr noe


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> Shouldn't you be using a mouse to play Halo?



Iono, Halo is one of those games for me, that play better with an actual controller.

I'm playing a bunch through for the first time, I've gotten so bad with gaming it's sad.

Skyward Sword: I bought this like 2 months ago, and I got to the desert area, but then I got tired of the game. In a bad way too. It's too confusing, the dungeons are crap, and I don't like the upgrading of weapons. I just want my Hylian Shield 

Diablo 2: My friend has been bugging me for the longest time to play this, so last night I cracked and started playing the game with him, I'm pretty hooked now.

Oblivion: First time playing through it, and I hate the game. It's too boring. The horse is too slow, the game doesn't do much to inform you how to play or what all the stats mean. And not to mention I spent way too long trying to mod the game that I don't even wanna touch it anymore. None of the mods worked with the Steam version, and I'm sorry, but I seriously think those mods would help me enjoy the game better.

Rayman Origins: I love this game. I'll admit I'm not the biggest Rayman fan, but good lord Origins is amazing. It's seriously like watching a cartoon.


----------



## DDTarZan (May 23, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles. I've been playing this game for almost a month, perhaps longer. It's so friggin' long, I just get turned off from it every now and then because It takes a really long time to gather a bunch of things for a certain location, and I can never keep track of all of my sidequests. It's great fun though, I plan on finishing this game, if it's even possible to finish this game.


----------



## signz (May 23, 2012)

I recently started to play the Luminous Arc series on DS. Already finished the first one and really loved it. Now I'm taking a break before I start the second one (and probably at some time the third one when the translation is far enough to let me enjoy it).


----------



## VictorinaToriPea (May 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Skyward Sword: I bought this like 2 months ago, and I got to the desert area, but then I got tired of the game. In a bad way too. It's too confusing, the dungeons are crap, and I don't like the upgrading of weapons. I just want my Hylian Shield
> 
> Diablo 2: My friend has been bugging me for the longest time to play this, so last night I cracked and started playing the game with him, I'm pretty hooked now.
> 
> ...



Hello! Sorry you feel that way about Skyward, I really enjoyed it and so did my fiancee. The shield thing can be damned frustrating at times, though.  About Oblivion, ME TOO. I took that thing back the next day. I found it so deadly dull, and yeah, a tutorial would have been nice. Rayman does rock. I've got the DS version and am liking that.




soulx said:


> *Assassins Creed (first one)*: I'm not too far in it. It's certainly not exceptional from what I've played so far but it isn't bad.
> 
> *Hotel Dusk:* Hence my avatar change. Loving the game so far. Story is quite interesting, soundtrack is okay and the puzzles are a nice touch.



Hey! Yeah, the first one and the second one are so night and day. The 2nd one is such an improvement in every way, that I never finished the first, just read the plot of it online and moved on to ACII, and I wouldn't change a thing. ACII is the only game on my PS3 I've got 100% on.  Hotel Dusk was a cool little game, and one I'm glad you reminded me of, I don't think I finished it. I love puzzlers.

Okay, I am proudly embracing my nerdy side and playing Pokemon SoulSilver for the first time. This is my first ever Pokemon game, and I am really liking it. (My Totodile was adorable. They evolve so fast. *tear*) That's the main one that I'm "seriously" devoting time to. For my PS3, I'm in various stages of Darksiders, L.A. Noire, Castlevania: Lord of Shadows, and Dragon Age: Origins. Ironically, with all these "newer" games to play, I've been killing Final Fantasy VII that I bought off PSN. It's my childhood in HD. *happiness*


----------



## Themanhunt (May 26, 2012)

New Vegas atm. Diablo looks pretty crap, so im giving it a miss.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 26, 2012)

Usually when I'm playing through a game, it's for the first time. I usually don't play a game for long before I kind of just stop though, but I have a long list of games I need to beat that I'm actually making an effort to reduce now. Currently I'm playing through Final Fantasy 4 DS (and Ace Attorney Investigations occasionally), and I beat Golden Sun: Dark Dawn not long ago.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 26, 2012)

Diablo 3...
Still have too many backlogs to play.
LoZ Skyward Sword
MGS4.... yeah I know. I'm playing catch up. Thankfully, I beat the MGS3D as I didn't have the chance to finish MGS3 on ps2. LOL.
Hopefully, I'll get those two done... and many more. lol.


----------



## Satangel (May 26, 2012)

Some Fire Emblem hack. I like how the text is much better than before, much funnier. It's so easy though, really too easy atm.


----------



## Master Mo (May 26, 2012)

Tbh I always play two games at a time: one light-hearted and one with an emphesis on story. And untill I finish one or the other i won't start anything new. 

For example I was playing Mass Effect 3 and sometimes Rayman Origins (which is bad ass!!!). Then I finished ME3 and I've started Portal 2. And so on...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 26, 2012)

Im playing/enjoying The Last Story


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

Recently just beat Beyond Good and Evil HD, I'll probably go back to Skyrim. Once my paycheck comes in I may nab a few more games (Dragon's Dogma and Dark Souls off the top of my head, probably some older games I missed as well like Alpha Protocol, Bayonetta, DMC4, Prototype, and The Darkness).


----------



## FireGrey (May 26, 2012)

resistance 2, still need to touch warhawk and assassin's creed (big disappointment and very dull game..)


----------



## jalaneme (May 26, 2012)

dragons dogma, it's been a slow start but i will try my best to play it, every other game seems boring as i am always playing skryim and fallout new vegas all the time on my pc lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> resistance 2, still need to touch warhawk and assassin's creed (big disappointment and very dull game..)



First Assassin's Creed is really average, second one is miles better though. I played the second game before the first and really didn't have many issues so I would even suggest skipping the first game entirely. Brotherhood and Revelations are pretty good too.


----------



## FireGrey (May 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > resistance 2, still need to touch warhawk and assassin's creed (big disappointment and very dull game..)
> ...


I started with Brotherhood and loved it.
Everyone is talking about the 2nd game being long and fun so i may get that soon, after I get some other games i want ofcourse such as:
- Ratchet and Clank Trilogy
- Modern Warfare 3
- Portal 2
- InFamous 2
- Little Big Planet 2
So it might be a long wait for me since i only buy a game atleast every few months.


----------



## Satangel (May 26, 2012)

Brotherhood is the same as 2 but a bit better IMHO, especially with some of the minigames and all. Revalations just does the same thing again, a bit more content than it's predecessor.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I started with Brotherhood and loved it.
> Everyone is talking about the 2nd game being long and fun so i may get that soon, after I get some other games i want ofcourse such as:
> - Ratchet and Clank Trilogy
> - Modern Warfare 3
> ...



Second game is decently lengthy but in more of a "long story" sense than a "large open world" sense. The storylines of Brotherhood and Revelations are shorter but there's more side stuff to do like city building, side quests, the whole assassin building thing, etc. It's still a great game though, only part I didn't enjoy was the flubbed ending. It had such great build up to the ending then just completely went off the rails with some ridiculous bullshit.

Also Brotherhood has multiplayer which can be a good draw. I played a bit of the Revelations multiplayer and it's actually really fun. It's definitely unique. It plays a lot like The Ship or Trouble in Terrorist Town (if that's a valid comparison at all) but with Assassin's Creed mechanics and a lot of other stuff. I'd say in the past couple of years it's one of the more original multiplayer modes.


----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)

I'm still playing Skyrim. I've been playing for more than a month and have not finished the main quest. That game is really addictive. Started on PC but had to get it for 360 when I saw how great it was. If only Skyrim had achievements and was Games for Windows Live...


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> I'm still playing Skyrim. I've been playing for more than a month and have not finished the main quest. That game is really addictive. Started on PC but had to get it for 360 when I saw how great it was. If only Skyrim had achievements* and was Games for Windows Live...*


Excuse me?!
I don't see any reason to play it on the 360 at all, couldn't stand it I think. It's so much more fun on a PC with better graphics and some superhandy mods.


----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)

Satangel said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still playing Skyrim. I've been playing for more than a month and have not finished the main quest. That game is really addictive. Started on PC but had to get it for 360 when I saw how great it was. If only Skyrim had achievements* and was Games for Windows Live...*
> ...


Haha well I like earning achievements to add to my gamerscore. If gamerscore was non-existent, believe me, I would enjoy it thoroughly on the PC. The PC version looks 100x better than on the 360. I'm just an achievement whore, is all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Haha well I like earning achievements to add to my gamerscore. If gamerscore was non-existent, believe me, I would enjoy it thoroughly on the PC. The PC version looks 100x better than on the 360. I'm just an achievement whore, is all.



Eh fuck your reasoning is actually solid, gamerscore is like the best thing ever. GFWL seems pretty shitty from what I've heard but I would enjoy the idea of a joined gamerscore between my Xbox 360 and PC much like between the PC and Vita in terms of trophies.

Otherwise I'm in the same boat with you on beating Skyrim but I haven't played it in a while. Just been too busy playing other games, doing school work, or going to work to play it.


----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha well I like earning achievements to add to my gamerscore. If gamerscore was non-existent, believe me, I would enjoy it thoroughly on the PC. The PC version looks 100x better than on the 360. I'm just an achievement whore, is all.
> ...


People who say it's shitty either don't have a 360 live account and can't be asked to create an account for a game, or just don't know what they are doing. Having a 360 for many years, All I did was install GTA IV (my first GFWL game) and it asked for my hotmail and password. That was it. I was able to earn achievements on the PC version and they were visible on the 360. I am using the same gamertag and all is good. I have around 6 GFWL games now, and none have caused me problems whatsoever.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2012)

After like 5 years, I finally beat *Half Life 2*. If I had to name a favourite part, it would be Highway 17 and maybe going through the prison and beach while controlling the Antlions. Awesome game.

*Kid Icarus: Uprising*. On Chapter 9. I'm loving the witty humour and gameplay. The story is great especially since the game doesn't try to take itself seriously. The dialogue is really awesome like I've come to expect from the Treehouse division.

*Skyward Sword*. I'm partly into it (the search for the three things) and I'm debating whether to play more of it. The game is just so tedious.


----------



## donaldgx (May 28, 2012)

Tales of Destiny 2 (PS2 version)
Tales of Destiny: Director's Cut

all this thanks to pcsx2 and my newly acquired laptop


----------



## LightyKD (May 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Recently just beat Beyond Good and Evil HD, I'll probably go back to Skyrim. Once my paycheck comes in I may nab a few more games (Dragon's Dogma and Dark Souls off the top of my head, probably some older games I missed as well like Alpha Protocol, Bayonetta, DMC4, Prototype, and The Darkness).



Alpha Protocol is on sale on OnLive this weekend.  My wife and I did a "giftcard for OnLive games" swap.  I picked up Limbo, Mafia 2, Alpha Protocol, Virtua Tennis 09 and Metro 2033. All for less than 25 usd. Eat that, GameStop!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 28, 2012)

Trails in the Sky and Ratchet & Clank.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Recently just beat Beyond Good and Evil HD, I'll probably go back to Skyrim. Once my paycheck comes in I may nab a few more games (Dragon's Dogma and Dark Souls off the top of my head, probably some older games I missed as well like Alpha Protocol, Bayonetta, DMC4, Prototype, and The Darkness).
> ...



I know it's on the PlayPack so if I ever feel like getting back into that I'll just do that. But as it is I'm paying $13/month for Xbox Live and Netflix with a limited and inconsistent income, plus I do prefer playing my games on the Xbox 360 if possible.


----------



## Yumi (May 28, 2012)

Rhythm Heaven Fever and I gotta say it's actually irritating! But fun


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...



Games for Windows isn't crappy, but Games for Windows Live is just plain abysmal.  I won't dwell on the topic, but this article pretty much highlights why:
http://pc.gamespy.com/articles/122/1223378p1.html

Though the achievements are nice.  I really don't care for gamerscore and I don't really strive too much for achievements, but they're just nice to have in games.

Anyway, I'm playing Touhou Puppet Play 1.8 Enhanced, which I just recently got into, Steins; Gate, Still got 2 endings to go, and Soul Nomad and the World Eaters, the second best NIS game IMO.


----------



## ilman (May 28, 2012)

I'm playing through 358/2 days and re:coded on my 3DS  . Both games are awesome, but they can't match the awesomness of KH 2.


----------



## Tsuteto (May 28, 2012)

Right now, Cave Story.  Right after, probably Metroid: Other M.

Yeah, I'm kind of late on some things ^^;;


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 28, 2012)

I am really thinking I ay try to actually play Final Fantasy XII this Summer. I am currently playing Lost Odyssey for the first time.


----------



## Pleng (May 29, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda - Link's Awakening on VC

Yes I have a flashcard, but for some reason decided to buy it!

Took no shame in using an online players guide/map for the signpost maze. Stupidest 'puzzle' ever in a Zelda game and would have wasted far too much of my time otherwise. Otherwise feels like a pretty nice Zelda game.

After that I might take another crack at Minish Cap; if a new top-down Zelda doesn't appear on the 3DS.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 4, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas. Had a bit of problems getting used to the mediocre graphics, after Skyrim, but now I'm so addicted again. I love these sort of games, just love them


----------



## pasc (Jul 4, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts I and soon to be KH II

KH I is nearly finished, on its last legs so to say.

And wow: Am I hyped for KH II 

Also:

Metroid Prime Trilogy, MP1 nearly finished.

Its hard to play both KH and MP they are both timeconsuming


----------



## Balee56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Pikmin,Legend Of Zelda:Twilight Princess,Legend Of Zelda:Skyward Sword,Rayman Origins,Portal 2,Bomberman 2 for DS


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 4, 2012)

Mother 1,2, and 3.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Fallout New Vegas. Had a bit of problems getting used to the mediocre graphics, after Skyrim, but now I'm so addicted again. I love these sort of games, just love them


How would you compare it to skyrim? I was thinking of trying it out for the PC.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Fallout New Vegas. Had a bit of problems getting used to the mediocre graphics, after Skyrim, but now I'm so addicted again. I love these sort of games, just love them
> ...


Well like I said, if you can get past the older engine/graphics, it's an excellent game. The gameplay is just very similar, ultimate freedom, looting all the stuff you want, shooting everyone you want, walking everywhere, no boundaries....
Different setting of course, I personally like the fantasy setting more, but others like this setting more (like Guild McCommunist IIRC). Just a matter of choice, but under all the graphical stuff, it's the same formula! If you liked Oblivion/Skryim/Fallout3, you'll like New Vegas.

I've installed some mods btw, to make the game look a lot better. Textures update was one of the first, and it really helped me get over the graphics. If you really want it, I can list all the mods I'm using atm, like always with Bethesda games, there are a shitload available.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 5, 2012)

I played Cave Story, but I'm stuck at the multiple boss (king room/core/etc.), it's too hard for me.


I'm currently playing Luigi's Mansion for the first time, and I'm at the last boss (it's hard! spike balls don't always touch him).



I'm more and more curious about Skyrim too and would like to test it, but I didn't find any benchmark to run on my PC. (live benchmark, not website with CPU and card's names) Is there one?
Do I need Steam? I don't have an Xbox, but I prefer playing on console. someone will rent me his box?
Do I have to play Morrowind/Oblivion first? (I got Morrowind with my graphic card Nvidia 8800GS, but never played it).
I never played any Elder's Scroll.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm currently playing Streets Of Rage Remake, a fan game made by an indie developer.
The amount of work put in this remake is outstanding, it took them 8 years to finish the game!
They added new stages, new characters, and best of all... the remixed OST rocks!


----------



## Jax (Jul 5, 2012)

Soma Bringer


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma,

Also Red Alert 3 but I can't play much of it at a time. Not really into RTS games, I bought it mainly for the humor.


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2012)

MGS: Twin Snakes.

When you play every MGS game on Sony systems and are used to the controller, playing an MGS on a NGC controller is pretty difficult.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

emigre said:


> MGS: Twin Snakes.
> 
> When you play every MGS game on Sony systems and are used to the controller, playing an MGS on a NGC controller is pretty difficult.



Metal Gear Solid with any controller is difficult.

Oh, you want to shoot things in the first person in MGS3? Have fun playing goddamn Tekken with the button combos.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2012)

Rainbow Moon. Old school grindy goodness.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 6, 2012)

Star Wars - KotOR first timer here! Pleasingly surprised for the first ten hours at the fourth planet atm.. Been a while i actually PLAY one of the tons i buy from deals here n there.. Check my backlog from my sig errr, guess i switched pirate syndrome to this one lol


----------



## Cyan (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't know backlog, I'll make one to see my stats.. and cry over all the U I will have.


----------



## kelbel131 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am playing contra.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I played Cave Story, but I'm stuck at the multiple boss (king room/core/etc.), it's too hard for me.
> I'm currently playing Luigi's Mansion for the first time, and I'm at the last boss (it's hard! spike balls don't always touch him).
> 
> I'm more and more curious about Skyrim too and would like to test it, but I didn't find any benchmark to run on my PC. (live benchmark, not website with CPU and card's names) Is there one?
> ...


I've always used http://www.systemrequirementslab.com, there really is no need for something else IMHO.

If you play the cracked version, you don't need Steam at all, you just install the crack and it'll work. Even for mods, you can just use the cracked version easily, not a lot of difference.
I would not recommend playing it on any console, then you'll lose the whole modding experience/fixes, and trust me, you don't want that. I'm sure you'll come something across in Skyrim that you really don't like, and you can be even more sure that someone else will have a mod to fix just that.... Play it on PC, or don't play it at all IMHO.... If you want to use the controller, there are mods for that.
You do NOT need to play Morrowind/Oblivion first. If you're planning on buying this game, I would suggest you play Oblivion/Fallout3/Fallout New Vegas before this, just to make sure you like these type of games.

Also, good checklist here.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm currently playing through Metroid Prime on Wii for the first time because I really felt like playing it. I've already played it two times on GC (once at launch and once before the release of MP3) and I'm loving it.

It is very rare that you play a game that is even better then you remember. I mean Wow. It is phenomenal, especially with the enhanced controls (at 
least when you play in pro-mode)!

Other then that I play a bit of CoD online and also MK7 but those two kinda casually. Prime is eating up my time


----------



## Cyan (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the infos and that website.
I passed all the tests and I'm almost at the middle in compatibility level.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Thanks for the infos and that website.
> I passed all the tests and I'm almost at the middle in compatibility level.


It'll work out fine, I've got a 8800GTS 512 on this 4 year old machine, and it ran Skyrim very good. Sure it could be prettier and I didn't install the craziest texture mods out there, but I enjoyed the game nonetheless.


----------



## unopepito06 (Jul 14, 2012)

Puzzle Quest 2 for Android.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 14, 2012)

EarthBound Zero (the Mother 1+2 fan re-translation, to be exact). I'll then be replaying EB and Mother 3 since I haven't finished those.


----------



## TheNathanNS (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm playing through GTA Vice City Stories. (PS2, PC Emulator) and Spyro 1 (PS1, PC Emulator) and Sonic Colours (Wii).


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 14, 2012)

I played though FF7, 9, and Tactics last spring and summer. It was a good summer.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 14, 2012)

Saints Row The Third at the moment, with my nephew in co-op. Fun stuff, that's the least you can say


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rayman Origins.

Bought for $15 on Steam and I'm finally playing it to completion. I played a bit on the Wii but stopped because this is a game where the artstyle really shines in HD. I'm *LOVING* it so far. Really good platformer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2012)

I just beat Witcher 2, nowadays I'm playing Magicka and waiting for Kingdoms of Amalur and Mortal Kombat Vita to come.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 14, 2012)

Bought Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands during the $5 Xbox GoD sale and actually enjoying it quite a bit.  Far more like The Sands of Time gameplay-wise than the two games that came after.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 14, 2012)

First time? I'm currently playing Spelunky (XBLA): damn it's a good job I'm bald coz I wouldn't have any hair left playing this! Retro styled (in fact whilst it's all HD it feels very Genesis/MD styled, especially the bgm!), hard as nails, 2D platformer with randomly generated levels - theoretically you could beat the game in 10 minutes but best of luck there! 1 life, 4 hearts to start, and if you die it's right back to the beginning with nothing! ....but since the levels are randomly generated (and done so well you'd think they were hand made!) it doesn't matter - every game is different! Cracking game, up there with Fez for my current GOTY!

Also playing Shining Force CD for the first time! (gotta wonder why I missed this one) Loved Force 1, 2 and 3ep1 so really enjoying this too!


----------



## Ultymoo (Jul 22, 2012)

All of the Final Fantasy games in order, and Phantasy Star Online 2.


----------



## bowser (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I just finished Metroid Fusion on my 3DS. It's my first ever Metroid game and I loved it! I'm a Metroid fan now and am looking forward to playing the other Metroid games.

It also made me realize that today's games are way too easy in comparison. I mean shit, they can almost play themselves!


----------



## emigre (Jul 22, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss- 3DS

Really good game, I'm having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm on and off playing the original Deus Ex. I installed the New Vision mod so it looks a little less shit but the game is still seriously dated. Also the save system is fucking annoying, I've lost so much time forgetting to save only to be randomly killed by some random guy.

I'm trying to get into Morrowind but the fucking MGSO mod is annoying to optimize and it ranges from nonexistent to lagging my computer to unplayability. My computer isn't godtier but it should be able to handle a few basic retextures.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 22, 2012)

Well Yahtzee managed to make me get Painkiller and boy, is it a lot of fun.

I have a couple games started as well but those are in hiatus until summer break.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I'm playing multiple games at the time.
On the 3DS I'm playing Batman 2 DC Super Heroes, Pushmo, and Zen Pinball (both original and Marvel tables)
On the 360 I'm playing Limbo, Walking Dead, Need for speed the run, and also Zen Pinball (20 different tables).


----------



## jamesaa (Jul 22, 2012)

3DS: Kingdom Hearts 3D
PC: Shoot Many Robots, Worms Reloaded, Terraria

Also purchased alot of games in the Steam sale, so going to be working through them over the next year decade.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 22, 2012)

Ratchet & Clank. LOL


----------



## YayMii (Jul 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm trying to get into Morrowind but the fucking MGSO mod is annoying to optimize and it ranges from nonexistent to lagging my computer to unplayability. My computer isn't godtier but it should be able to handle a few basic retextures.


Heh, I have the Xbox version and tried to get back into it...but the game's so ugly, much more compared to even the vanilla PC version. Muddy textures, bland lighting effects, dropping frames, ugh.

Anyways, try disabling the Morrowind Graphics Extender, disabling all the shadow settings, or changing to MGE 3.8.0b. It's not the textures that cause lag, it's usually the extra shader effects that MGE applies to the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 22, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Heh, I have the Xbox version and tried to get back into it...but the game's so ugly, much more compared to even the vanilla PC version. Muddy textures, bland lighting effects, dropping frames, ugh.
> 
> Anyways, try disabling the Morrowind Graphics Extender, disabling all the shadow settings, or changing to MGE 3.8.0b. It's not the textures that cause lag, it's usually the extra shader effects that MGE applies to the game.



I guess I could live with the textures at least. The interface for it is pretty damn clunky though. Feels like a mess to navigate compared to Skyrim. I mean I only paid $5 for it so if I don't get into it then it's no big loss but I'd at least like to give it a shot considering people still praise it over Oblivion (which I thought as kinda ass) and Skyrim (which I really enjoy).


----------



## YayMii (Jul 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I guess I could live with the textures at least. The interface for it is pretty damn clunky though. Feels like a mess to navigate compared to Skyrim. I mean I only paid $5 for it so if I don't get into it then it's no big loss but I'd at least like to give it a shot considering people still praise it over Oblivion (which I thought as kinda ass) and Skyrim (which I really enjoy).


Well, a few tips:
1. Take your time with combat (hold your weapon back for a bit before swinging). This will give you a higher chance of actually hitting your opponent.
2. Limit your playstyle to what you chose in character creation. Avoid using weapons/spells that your character isn't proficient with (this is also to do with the "chance" mechanic)
3. Stamina is also really important for anything that relies on the "chance" mechanic (combat, spellcasting, alchemy, persuasion, etc).
4. Enemies don't follow you through doors.
The whole chance mechanic is probably the thing that most people complain about when playing Morrowind. If you can get past that, you'll enjoy it more.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 23, 2012)

Well i'm playing Street fighter for the first time  And man i'm addicted to it.. I'm even thinking of buying an arcade stick ._.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I played Cave Story, but I'm stuck at the multiple boss (king room/core/etc.), it's too hard for me.


Ah, you would really hate the Sacred Grounds that come after that then.


----------



## reshx (Jul 23, 2012)

i´m playing btales of the abyss for the first time.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 23, 2012)

Been playing GBA Pokemon Hacks. So much fun to be had.


----------



## linuxGuru (Jul 23, 2012)

I've started playing Breath of Fire for Snes. So far so good.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 27, 2012)

Chrono Trigger and Majora's mask for VC.
Skyward Sword Hero mode, just in the middle of the triforce dungeon.
And trying to beat all the cups and speeds in MK7.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorta like Guild i've had Deus Ex with all the graphic mods and Morrowind pimped the same on my steam.. Well i went so far in Deus Ex just pass Honk Kong and gave up. Too futuristic to my liking and i sure as hell tried for several days to get into it. Guess i'm really not a sci-fi and anticipation person, the UI and gameplay are seriously dated.. Better memory from the ps2 version i played back in the days i'l leave it at that.

Morrowind i got all set up and it's damn gorgeous but not in the mood to start a 100+ hours sink experience, so i just leave it idle on my installed list for now, and plan to play Sherlock Holmes, the Secret of the Silver Earing.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been playing the Crysis 1&2, i never felt the want to play them when they got released, but made the purchase in the Steam Summer Sale and omg, what an excellent fps they both are.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 27, 2012)

On Pc I'm playing Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, after that I'm going to play Force Unleashed 2.
On 3DS I'm playing Kingdom Hearts 3D (and loving it!).
On PSP I'm playing FFII and on PSVita I'm playing Uncharted.

My schedule: Mo: PC, Tu: PSP, We: 3DS, Th: PSVita, Fr: 3DS, Sa: Pc, Su: whatever I feel like.
Aah, so many games, so little time...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jul 27, 2012)

Playing Megaman Legends 2 for the first time.
 I like it.
Planning on taking out the first three megaman games with The Wily Wars on the Genesis.
And finally, I'm Playing Bastion on the PC, which is amazingly awesome.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 27, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid HD collection (The only MGS game I have played before is Twin Snakes)


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Tony hawk underground 2 for the ps2


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 27, 2012)

Put 50 hours or so into Fallout:NV last year and never finished it...
Just started over a week ago.  25 hours in and I will not be denied


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 27, 2012)

Just started playing Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning and I'm enjoying it surprisingly. The demo felt so dull when I played it but this feels a lot better for some reason. Maybe it's just because it's unrestricted or something.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 28, 2012)

ok I'm going to be playing fusion fall for the first time going to be fun


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 28, 2012)

Batman: Arkham City and it's really good.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 28, 2012)

I've just started playing around with Steam because of the summer sales. Trying some of the "basics" such as Super Meat Boy and Binding of Isaac.

As for actual, non-flash looking games, Final Fantasy VI on GBA is superb so far.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just started playing Final Fantasy 3 on the iPad and it's surprisingly addictive.


----------



## reshx (Jul 28, 2012)

i´m plaiyng hotel dusk room 215


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 29, 2012)

Playing Persona 3 and GTA Chinatown on PSP. Great games


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 29, 2012)

About a month ago I bought Baynetta when I found it for $10, thinking that my buddy would play it. (seems to be his sort of genre) But of course he pulls his usual "I don't like playing games without a keyboard and mouse" bullcrap, so I began playing it, today. Lots and lots of cheese. That's not necessarily a horrible thing. The soundtrack is decent, but I'm thinking of just playing this song on loop whenever I play it again. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpQSvlPDZw8[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2012)

Started playing Arkham City. Can't really give an opinion on it but a lot of my nags about Arkham Asylum still hold up.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 29, 2012)

dragon quest swords on the wii. This game is a complete dissappointment compared to dq8.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2012)

i just finished playing the walking dead episode 1&2 on PC, such a emotional game, it really makes you think in extreme situations.


----------



## jargus (Jul 30, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss (3DS)


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Jul 30, 2012)

Currently playing Divinity 2, the Dragon Knight Saga. It's 2 games in one, and I'm only about 2 hours into it. They promise two 60+ hour campaigns. This game is getting me back into rpgs, which is cool, because it's a change from battlefield 3. I'm enjoying it immensely, and hopefully I will finish it entirely. I have a collection of about 260+ xbox 360 games (yes, all retail) that I never have time to play. I have only touched maybe ten of them, and that's pushing it. I have this issue with starting games, not having time to finish them, then starting something else anew. Maybe this will change that habit, but from what I've read in previous posts I'm not the only one here that does that.....lol.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm playing a BUNCh of new games....It's gonna take me forever to finish them all ha ha. Anyway, games are Alan Wake (love it), Just Cause 2 (pretty good), Crysis 2 (love it as well), Sonic Generations, Gravity Rush, and Rayman Origins.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 30, 2012)

Jet Grind Radio. Never had a chance to play it before. It pretty challenging, specially with a mess up usb controller. 

Makes me fall off tops when I didn't want to. >.>


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm playing Oblivion (too bad it runs and looks shit on my PC >_>)
Along with Megaman Legends 2 and a cool Rouge-like called Cataclysm.
I'm also playing a Yogbox version of Minecraft till the update is out.
Trying to find a copy of Monster Hunter Tri and a cheap Go so I can play the Frontier and the Portable titles.
Also getting Kingdom Hearts 3D
Oh yeah, and Lone Survivor.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> I'm playing Oblivion (too bad it runs and looks shit on my PC >_>)
> Along with Megaman Legends 2 and a cool Rouge-like called Cataclysm.
> I'm also playing a Yogbox version of Minecraft till the update is out.
> Trying to find a copy of Monster Hunter Tri and a cheap Go so I can play the Frontier and the Portable titles.
> ...



Monster Hunter Tri was on the wii, not the psp and frontier was on 360 and pc only.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 30, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm playing Oblivion (too bad it runs and looks shit on my PC >_>)
> ...



I know Tri was on the Wii, but I didnt know Frontier wasnt on the PSP, Thanks i guess.


----------

